# Maker's Mark Whiskey Substitute.



## robin squires (Jun 26, 2017)

I see a lot of sauce recipes on here that call for Maker's Mark Whiskey. I was wondering if there were any cheaper subs.   Just wondering as that one is not at my local store right now. Thanks


----------



## b-one (Jun 26, 2017)

Robin Squires said:


> I see a lot of sauce recipes on here that call for Maker's Mark Whiskey. I was wondering if there were any cheaper subs.   Just wondering as that one is not at my local store right now. Thanks



I'd just ask for something cheaper at a liquor store. If you don't like whiskey to much look for the mini btls it will only be a couple bucks even for the higher end stuff.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2017)

Yeah, I don't use Maker's Mark to cook with. Waste of decent bourbon.  I use a cheap brandy (Christian Bros), or cheap bourbon (American Pride or ..... I'll stop there so I don't step on anyone's favorites), in sauces and recipes. 

Occasionally you find a decent cheap liquor to actually drink.


----------



## dward51 (Jun 26, 2017)

I've never tried it, but I found "Bourbon Powder" flavoring in a google search.  A ounce is $2.31 and a pound is $33.26.  No info on what quantity to use though.  Hell, a pound of powder costs less than a bottle of Maker's Mark and it has to flavor a lot more than the bottle will.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 26, 2017)

Between the small amount used in a sauce, cooking it and all the other bold flavors, the nuance flavors of high end bourbon would be lost. Uness the booze is a primary flavor, Chicken Marsala, I cook with Rot Gut spirits and box wines. I do have to say the Peter Vella box wine is very good. I like the semi-sweet Delicious Red and White. They have Dry varietals as well. A glass goes in the sauce and gets refilled for the Chef...JJ


----------



## robin squires (Jun 27, 2017)

When a recipe calls for a bourbon what would you use?  bourbon, whiskey or brandy.  Are all of those products similar?  I don't know anything about those spirits as I stick to beer :)


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 27, 2017)

Here in Ohio there is also half-strength liquor, 42 proof = 21% alcohol. Half as expensive, too. You might scoff but I've used the low-power bourbon in cooking and the flavor is just fine.

Powdered bourbon, huh? Hello, brownie mix...


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 27, 2017)

Bourbon powder... Yeah I am with BlueWhisper.....


BlueWhisper said:


> Powdered bourbon, huh? Hello, brownie mix...


 Now that's a great idea.....


----------



## lancep (Jun 27, 2017)

Since Makers is bourbon substitute with another bourbon. Jim beam works great [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 27, 2017)

For a cheap bourbon alternative, go with Evan Williams!  Whether in recipes or on mixed drinks, no use paying for jack or makers when the taste and smoothness is not an issue.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 27, 2017)

Not all MM is the same  








I am somebody....BAAAHAHAHAHA













pbmm.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 27, 2017


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 27, 2017)

Okay, I gotta get me one of THOSE!


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 27, 2017)

When I cook with wine, I stick with the axiom that if you wouldn't drink it, don't cook with it. I'm not sure that's true with spirits but I still stick by it. I think the previous suggestion of Evan Williams isn't a bad idea. It's a good mixer, so it should be just fine in a sauce.


----------



## lancep (Jun 27, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> When I cook with wine, I stick with the axiom that if you wouldn't drink it, don't cook with it. I'm not sure that's true with spirits but I still stick by it. I think the previous suggestion of Evan Williams isn't a bad idea. It's a good mixer, so it should be just fine in a sauce.



Yeah, I kind of abide by the same rule. Of course what I like to drink and what I will drink are two different animals. Now if I'm cooking with bourbon I'm obviously going to sample some of it to make sure it didn't go bad which is why I didn't suggest Evil Bill. But I wouldn't ever be pouring 1792 or Blantons into a sauce.


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 27, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Yeah, I kind of abide by the same rule. Of course what I like to drink and what I will drink are two different animals. Now if I'm cooking with bourbon I'm obviously going to sample some of it to make sure it didn't go bad which is why I didn't suggest Evil Bill. But I wouldn't ever be pouring 1792 or Blantons into a sauce.



Can't argue that one!


----------

